# Retarded?!



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you ever talked with a stranger and they gave you the indication that they think you are retarded, because Depersonalization makes it hard to communicate?

I was waiting for the bus just now and there was this good looking woman there and she asked me if the bus is always late and I was commenting on how the bus going the other way meant that it should be coming soon, and she just said that the bus goes both ways. And then when the bus was coming, there were actually two buses because the other one was running that late, and I tried to make a joke that she could take the first one and I'd take the second one, and she asked "why? are you afraid?"

It was like she was treating me like some anti social schizophrenic who didn't understand small talk or the workings of social behavior in the human world...oh wait


----------



## OZ3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kind of, whenever I've been to see a professional, I get patronized, and treated as though I don't have the mental capacity to fully understand what they're saying and what I'm going through.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

some people just have a dry sense of humor or her not knowing you that well didn't know if you were joking or being some weirdo on a bus lol. Don't take it personal though. I've had moments where I felt people may think I was some weirdo unable to have a conversation even before dp lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> some people just have a dry sense of humor or her not knowing you that well didn't know if you were joking or being some weirdo on a bus lol. Don't take it personal though. I've had moments where I felt people may think I was some weirdo unable to have a conversation even before dp lol


That's probably a good analysis of what happened.

Though this is has happened before, ever since I got DP. One time was when I graduated from high school and there was a graduation party for me and my ex girlfriend was there who I was with before I ever got DP, and hadn't really seen her at all since I got DP. And we were sitting on a couch and I was just sitting there DP'd out of my mind and she said to whoever else was sitting there "why isn't he talking?"...asking in a way like: wtf is this dude on? or something. Well just like everybody else I don't even recognize ever having known this person before in my life let alone spending so much time with her. And when I got DP I just shut everybody out. That was some what easy to do though because I was like that before anyways, I wasn't isolated though, until I got DP, and Now..I don't leave my dad's apartment, I don't have any one I hang out with, just Isolated.

Actually today I walked to the Park that I first went to the very night that I became DP... and I walked through it, it's like a mini forest preserve in a neighborhood. Tracing my steps, the past 6 years of my life, all going back to that one fateful night. The Message I got out of that was simply to "Move On." and* live life. * After that little chat at the bust stop I am motivated to get myself into shape and etc. Get my shit together...

That's what Jordan/OptimusRhyme said, that what he did was get himself physically well because Depersonalization can fuck with your psyche, but it won't stop you from working out!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

OZ3 said:


> Kind of, whenever I've been to see a professional, I get patronized, and treated as though I don't have the mental capacity to fully understand what they're saying and what I'm going through.


And in truth we understand this shit far more than they have a clue. :!:


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It was like she was treating me like some anti social schizophrenic who didn't understand small talk or the workings of social behavior in the human world...oh wait


haha. She needs to catch a sense of humor my friend. When I was depersonalized and depressed very badly my family would whisper between themselves about me. They thought I couldnt hear them or was psychotic. I was in the same room as them. What the daisies is that all about :lol: It was very amusing. Peace


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was in a store where my friend worked a few weeks ago and was talking to him for a while. His manager then signaled him to come over and talk to her. This story was re-told to me by my friend afterwards. She asked him, "who is that guy you are talking to?" He said, "I don't know this really creepy guy I think he has down syndrome." Manager replies implying she believes him and is concerned. He finally told her he was joking and I was his friend. The fact that she believed him though didn't make me feel that great.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> surfingisfun01 wrote:
> I was in a store where my friend worked a few weeks ago and was talking to him for a while. His manager then signaled him to come over and talk to her. This story was re-told to me by my friend afterwards. She asked him, "who is that guy you are talking to?" He said, "I don't know this really creepy guy I think he has down syndrome." Manager replies implying she believes him and is concerned. He finally told her he was joking and I was his friend. The fact that she believed him though didn't make me feel that great.


oh my lord kenny thank you for the laugh. I am really loling over here :lol: . Some people really can't take a joke to save their life. It's humorous.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

and noodles that has happened to me as well. I remember one of my cousins coming over one day and took my mom in the kitchen which is open to the living room and I could see and hear everything being said and I guess maybe she thought I couldn't comprehend what she was saying or the current mental issues had deafened me but she went on to tell her that another cousin of mine didn't really think anything was wrong with me and that maybe I was just using it as excuse to be lazy or something. I was first infuriated at what was said then agitated that they thought I was some retard that they could talk about in the same room I'm in without me understanding or something. It's insane eh?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

one day at work i was really dp'd. after having some trouble rearranging a display in the store (a very simple task) my manager looked at me and asked me as serious as a heart attack, "your a little slow, aren't ya". i couldn't believe the nerve he had to say that. what if i was? in any case i just smiled and said, "no, i'm just not that fast". he then stared at me with a confused look and said, "hm", then walked away. :lol: best of all he probably does think i'm retarded or something after that. oh well i got a laugh out of it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This has never happened to me. I have perfect social skills and I am always 100% percent aware and in control of everything around me and of myself.

Joking aside tho, you guys shouldnt take shit like that. I would have calmly but strongly expressed my anger. Because it is by our actions and by our words that we are defined, and if you dont act when they have that perception of you, well then thats how they are gonna keep looking at you.

Peace brothers and sisters.

_hmm after writing this I can see how it sounds a bit preachy and pretentious, f uck it im drunk and on klonopin_


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Crystal I'm glad you got a laugh out of it  . I got a laugh out of Tommygunz story, ain't we just one big happy family here.  When bugged at doing a task my dad always says "I have two speeds; this and one slower."


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> It was like she was treating me like some anti social schizophrenic who didn't understand small talk or the workings of social behavior in the human world...oh wait


 :lol: Nice one Dave. :lol:


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I must have missed that story of tommygunz. Which post was it in? I need another good laugh lol... sorry to the op for high jacking the thread


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> one day at work i was really dp'd. after having some trouble rearranging a display in the store (a very simple task) my manager looked at me and asked me as serious as a heart attack, "your a little slow, aren't ya". i couldn't believe the nerve he had to say that. what if i was? in any case i just smiled and said, "no, i'm just not that fast". he then stared at me with a confused look and said, "hm", then walked away. :lol: best of all he probably does think i'm retarded or something after that. oh well i got a laugh out of it.


Here it is and no problem at all (mumbles: terrorist jihad jihad hijacking jihadist terrorist) :lol:


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah its insane Dreamingoflife. At first of course it made me angry as well. I was in a differant mental space at the time. Now peoples stupidness just humors me. When people do that its very surreal. If you didnt feel crazy enough beforehand you sure as hell will after that my friend.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

bahahaha I just realized the story was in this thread after you replied thoughtonfire LOL wow now I feel slow  I know what ya mean noodles. People kill me with their ignorance.


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

It's actually the other way around for me. Random people come up and try to have long drawn out witty conversations with me. I end up just replying with "Yeah" because i'm DPed and don't want to be bothered with pointless conversation. I know I could match these people wit for wit...But I just want the person to walk away. I tell myself "Man, I bet that guy thinks i'm slow now"...I then find out from a friend later that the person told him "Dude, why is your friend such an asshole?". So I guess people don't see me as slow but they do think i'm an asshole. :lol:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

DemonBlood said:


> It's actually the other way around for me. Random people come up and try to have long drawn out witty conversations with me. I end up just replying with "Yeah" because i'm DPed and don't want to be bothered with pointless conversation. I know I could match these people wit for wit...But I just want the person to walk away.


Same for me. Man I hate this crap!!! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I see,

Yes, that was the kind of answers I thought I'd get, not necessarily people thinking you are retarded. But overall, this whole experience has made me feel that nobody ever gets to know the true David that I am, nobody knows me, and at the same time I don't know who the fuck anybody is, it's crazy!


----------

